# Shoppy puke.



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm suing the insurance company for the last contractor I worked for.
(workers comp.) It looks like I've won the case. They'll owe me a back check for all the time I was out. About 12-16 months when it's all said and done.

Now the head foreman for this shop told me I have a job with them when I'm ready to get back. Does this mean I was a shoppy puke????:blink:

For the contractors, would you bring someone back if they sued you?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> I'm suing the insurance company for the last contractor I worked for.
> (workers comp.) It looks like I've won the case. They'll owe me a back check for all the time I was out. About 12-16 months when it's all said and done.
> 
> Now the head foreman for this shop told me I have a job with them when I'm ready to get back. Does this mean I was a shoppy puke????:blink:
> ...


Didn't you sue their workmans comp ins and not the actual company?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Didn't you sue their workmans comp ins and not the actual company?



Yes. But I'm assuming there rates will go up. Plus I remember the "conversation" I had with the owner when I filed for the comp. He wasn't really to happy.

The nut will be big. Think union sale X 52+ weeks, plus hospital bills, union disability, etc.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Yes. But I'm assuming there rates will go up. Plus I remember the "conversation" I had with the owner when I filed for the comp. He wasn't really to happy.
> 
> The nut will be big. Think union sale X 52+ weeks, plus hospital bills, union disability, etc.


I'd just call Vito and have him take you out...less money and trouble for all....:laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I'd just call Vito and have him take you out...less money and trouble for all....:laughing:



Your mistaken on how it works here. The contractors got no one to call.
But if one was brave enough to make a call there even in more trouble. Because they don't call Vito.......they call _Vic_.:jester:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I would not go back.. the owner might have "plans" for you..

Just seems fishy.. IMO.

The guy could plant drugs in your tool box or some other kind of payback..

Why spend the next year looking over your shoulder.. IMO


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> I'd just call Vito and have him take you out...less money and trouble for all....:laughing:


In your neck of the woods, wouldn't the guy you call be named JETHRO? :laughing: 'you shur got a purty mouth boy'


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> Now the head foreman for this shop told me I have a job with them when I'm ready to get back.


DUDE, you better not go back to work until your physical therapist, chiropractor, and doctor says its okay. If your body is not ready, next time around, you will be stuck in an office somewhere until retirement.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> In your neck of the woods, wouldn't the guy you call be named JETHRO? :laughing: 'you shur got a purty mouth boy'



Nah I'm in the big city. Now within an hours drive there may be a jethro..... Of course in cali everyone thinks you have a pretty mouth.:laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I would not go back.. the owner might have "plans" for you..
> 
> Just seems fishy.. IMO.
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

No...no...no.... I don't even know where to begin with that one. Anyone else here know about Local 98 besides me.

I had a really good relationship with this shop before it all went down. It was the best group of guy's I had ever worked with too.

Being serious for a second though, I think it would just be weird to go back. I dunno maybe I'll consider it. A job is a job.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> I'm suing the insurance company for the last contractor I worked for.
> (workers comp.) It looks like I've won the case. They'll owe me a back check for all the time I was out. About 12-16 months when it's all said and done.
> 
> Now the head foreman for this shop told me I have a job with them when I'm ready to get back. Does this mean I was a shoppy puke????:blink:
> ...


Why would being offered another position with the company make you some form of puke? I would consider the job offer as a compliment.....and if I was still looking for work when the claim was finished, I would seriously consider taking it if a better offer wasn't there.....


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> DUDE, you better not go back to work until your physical therapist, chiropractor, and doctor says its okay. If your body is not ready, next time around, you will be stuck in an office somewhere until retirement.



I'm not even close to ready. I'm hoping for march or april. No f*cking around this time.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Nah I'm in the big city. Now within an hours drive there may be a jethro..... Of course in cali everyone thinks you have a pretty mouth.:laughing:



I've been to Charlotte that is not a _Big City_.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Of course in cali everyone thinks you have a pretty mouth.:laughing:


The gays stick to their part of town, and they're not the violent kind. Gay bash all you want, but just know, if you make fun of them, god will pay you back with a gay kid.

EDIT: and he'll be a plumber too! Ha HAH!


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Widestance_Politics said:


> Why would being offered another position with the company make you some form of puke? I would consider the job offer as a compliment.....and if I was still looking for work when the claim was finished, I would seriously consider taking it if a better offer wasn't there.....


Well one side of me feels that way. But the other side makes me think I should move on. Doesn't matter right now, I months away from getting back.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> The gays stick to their part of town, and they're not the violent kind. Gay bash all you want, but just know, *if you make fun of them, god will pay you back with a gay kid.*



:laughing::laughing::thumbup: I swear to gawwd. Your the funniest dude on this site.I just about spit my drink out all over the monitor when I read that. It's a shame your humor fly's over almost everyone's head.:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> I've been to Charlotte that is not a _Big City_.



It's a lot bigger than you think because of all the surburbs. They annex at an amazing rate. We just don't have as many big buildings downtown as you. It's big for nc anyway.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> The gays stick to their part of town, and they're not the violent kind. Gay bash all you want, but just know, if you make fun of them, god will pay you back with a gay kid.
> 
> EDIT: and he'll be a plumber too! Ha HAH!


Aw sh1t...


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> It's a lot bigger than you think because of all the surburbs. They annex at an amazing rate. We just don't have as many big buildings downtown as you. It's big for nc anyway.


Annex the burb's??? Has your town gotten larger in the last 6 years? That's when I was there.

Philly also has a giant suburban base. But the act of consolidation ended a million years ago. Where no longer annexing the burbs.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> It's a shame your humor fly's over almost everyone's head.


Like I said, god will pay him back, that's why I don't make fun of retards, homos, or republicans...


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Annex the burb's??? Has your town gotten larger in the last 6 years? That's when I was there.
> 
> Philly also has a giant suburban base. But the act of consolidation ended a million years ago. Where no longer annexing the burbs.



Growing by leaps and bounds. I used to be out in the sticks 25 years ago....the sticks are more than an hour away now. Spreading like the plauge.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Like I said, god will pay him back, that's why I don't make fun of retards, homos, or *republicans.*..


My wifes father is a staunch right wing republican. He doesn't like me at all.
Funny thing is, he hasn't held a steady job in thirty + years.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> It's a lot bigger than you think because of all the surburbs. They annex at an amazing rate.


Sounds like a city with alot of homes built on flag lots. Or how about this? A city with alot of wells and septic tanks? Cause I know how much you southerners love to spend on infrastructure! Geebus, you guys can't build power plants fast enough... Now that Jethro has air conditioning and the internets, Bobba Lee wants it in his trailer too!


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Growing by leaps and bounds. I used to be out in the sticks 25 years ago....the sticks are more than an hour away now. Spreading like the plauge.


What's the population at? 

According to the last count were a little north of 1.5 million. Although I think it's a lot like 1.75 million. Philadelphia peeked around WWII at just over 2 million.

This is just the city limits. Our "metro" area is around the fourth or fifth largest in the country, I think. 

I always feel like the city just goes on forever. And then I think of New York.
NYC is massive.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> My wifes father is a staunch right wing republican. he hasn't held a steady job in thirty + years.


Its not that the workers overseas are so much cheaper, the problem is that the dollar has too much value! Seriously...


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Its not that the workers overseas are so much cheaper, the problem is that the dollar has too much value! Seriously...


You must know him.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> What's the population at?
> 
> According to the last count were a little north of 1.5 million. Although I think it's a lot like 1.75 million. Philadelphia peeked around WWII at just over 2 million.
> 
> ...


This is why I like Portland. Big city but with an urban growth boundary. There's burbs, but the footprint isn't that big. I grew up 20 minutes from downtown PDX and I was in the boonies. Cool part is, that area is STILL in the boonies.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

erics37 said:


> This is why I like Portland. Big city but with an urban growth boundary. There's burbs, but the footprint isn't that big. I grew up 20 minutes from downtown PDX and I was in the boonies. Cool part is, that area is STILL in the boonies.


Philly is dense. I live in N.E. Philadelphia and the New Jersey people can get in town faster then me a lot of the times.

the city is around 135 square miles. There's over 1.5 million people stuffed in that.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> You must know him.


My folks make the right-wingers on this forum look like sissy commie pink libs.

I told my mother that depleted uranium from munitions was causing Iraqi birth defects and cancer (before the 2003 invasion.) Her lip curled into a snarl and she growled out, "good." Then my old man chimed in, "nuke the place and come back and rip the oil out of the ground in 100 years." That was Thanksgiving Dinner conversation... 

They got guns, gold, food, ammo, you name it, stockpiled. Bat sh1t crazy, they are tuned into all these pentecostal apocalyptic extremist websites. There's no helping them. Two years ago I told them to contact me only after undergoing therapy. In the past five years, I can count the times I've talked to them on one hand. Oh well.... 480 doesn't have any kids, and I've pondered adopting him as a padre of sorts. At least he can make any new family pictures look snazzy with his photoshop!


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> My folks make the right-wingers on this forum look like sissy commie pink libs.
> 
> I told my mother that depleted uranium from munitions was causing Iraqi birth defects and cancer (before the 2003 invasion.) Her lip curled into a snarl and she growled out, "good." Then my old man chimed in, "nuke the place and come back and rip the oil out of the ground in 100 years." That was Thanksgiving Dinner conversation...
> 
> They got guns, gold, food, ammo, you name it, stockpiled. Bat sh1t crazy, they are tuned into all these pentecostal apocalyptic extremist websites. There's no helping them. Two years ago I told them to contact me only after undergoing therapy. In the past five years, I can count the times I've talked to them on one hand. Oh well.... 480 doesn't have any kids, and I've pondered adopting him as a padre of sorts. At least he can make any new family pictures look snazzy with his photoshop!



:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Holy Sh*t dude.


My mother is a hard core repub but that's because she thinks the dem's gave all her money to the black's.
My old man could care less. He's retired collecting a union pension.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> My folks make the right-wingers on this forum look like sissy commie pink libs.
> 
> I told my mother that depleted uranium from munitions was causing Iraqi birth defects and cancer (before the 2003 invasion.) Her lip curled into a snarl and she growled out, "good." Then my old man chimed in, "nuke the place and come back and rip the oil out of the ground in 100 years." That was Thanksgiving Dinner conversation...
> 
> They got guns, gold, food, ammo, you name it, stockpiled. Bat sh1t crazy, they are tuned into all these pentecostal apocalyptic extremist websites. There's no helping them. Two years ago I told them to contact me only after undergoing therapy. In the past five years, I can count the times I've talked to them on one hand. Oh well.... 480 doesn't have any kids, and I've pondered adopting him as a padre of sorts. At least he can make any new family pictures look snazzy with his photoshop!


:lol: :lol:
I have been saying nuke the place since 9/11.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> My folks make the right-wingers on this forum look like sissy commie pink libs.
> 
> I told my mother that depleted uranium from munitions was causing Iraqi birth defects and cancer (before the 2003 invasion.) Her lip curled into a snarl and she growled out, "good." Then my old man chimed in, "nuke the place and come back and rip the oil out of the ground in 100 years." That was Thanksgiving Dinner conversation...
> 
> They got guns, gold, food, ammo, you name it, stockpiled. Bat sh1t crazy, they are tuned into all these pentecostal apocalyptic extremist websites. There's no helping them. Two years ago I told them to contact me only after undergoing therapy. In the past five years, I can count the times I've talked to them on one hand. Oh well.... 480 doesn't have any kids, and I've pondered adopting him as a padre of sorts. At least he can make any new family pictures look snazzy with his photoshop!


:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> They got guns, gold, food, ammo, you name it, stockpiled. Bat sh1t crazy


Only a ***** liberal socialist scumbag like you would call preparations like those "bat sh1t crazy". I have all of those and more. If the sh1t ever hit the fan your socialist ass would be coming to my house to survive, but you would be leaving with more lead than you came.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

HackWork said:


> If the sh1t ever hit the fan your socialist ass would be coming to my house to survive, but you would be leaving with more lead than you came.


Knowing your charming personality,

I'll bet if it hits the fan your neighbors will do me the favor of smoking your a55.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Only a ***** liberal socialist scumbag like you would call preparations like those "bat sh1t crazy". I have all of those and more. If the sh1t ever hit the fan your socialist ass would be coming to my house to survive, but you would be leaving with more lead than you came.



Please stop with the internet tough guy thing. This is what I think, your a fat middle aged out a shape big mouth. Your old lady has bigger balls then you and runs the show. You have so many inadequacies that you play tough guy on the job site and from the comfort of the keyboard.

I know your type. A wanna be bad ass who's never proved a thing to himself or anyone else for that matter, like a bully you try and over compensate.

Just like the last 40-something wanna be I straightened out, your turn is coming soon. One day you'll try that tough guy **** with the wrong dude and you'll be swallowing your teeth along with your pride.

God, I hate bullies.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Sounds like a city with alot of homes built on flag lots. Or how about this? A city with alot of wells and septic tanks? Cause I know how much you southerners love to spend on infrastructure! Geebus, you guys can't build power plants fast enough... Now that Jethro has air conditioning and the internets, Bobba Lee wants it in his trailer too!





Well when you boyfriend gets thru with that pretty mouth of yours ask him to bring you here. I'm sure since you are union you are out of work so you have the time. If not surely one of your brothers will cover for you. You can tour a big city with everything you have in cali. Except a lot cleaner and less guys kissing......(unless you and vic are here) Even the gangs doing drive bys and murders. I always think its funny when a union guy trys to talk about what the employer "owes" them. You wouldn't know hard work if it hit you in the a**. Much less be able to run a business and work. :thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> What's the population at?
> 
> According to the last count were a little north of 1.5 million. Although I think it's a lot like 1.75 million. Philadelphia peeked around WWII at just over 2 million.
> 
> ...




I was not comparing our city to yours. I was saying it's a big city for NC and the crime rivals citys as large as LA and chicago. Traffic is almost as bad as Atlanta in places. I wish it would not grow anymore. I like the small big city feel this place used to have. I've been New York and thru Philly. I perfer wide open spaces and I won't live anywhere with less than an 1acre.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Well when you boyfriend gets thru with that pretty mouth of yours ask him to bring you here. I'm sure since you are union you are out of work so you have the time. If not surely one of your brothers will cover for you. You can tour a big city with everything you have in cali. Except a lot cleaner and less guys kissing......(unless you and vic are here) Even the gangs doing drivebys and murders. I always think its funny when a union guy trys to talk about what the employer "owes" them. You wouldn't know hard work if it hit you in the a**. Much less be able to run a business and work. :thumbsup:



WTF. I was in your town. Looked like 75% of the population didn't know what hard work is or any work for that matter. Not to mention those people had to be the slowest, silliest, simple folks I have ever seen.

What was that disgusting sandwich that they were serving up by the tons in Panthers stadium, oh yeah, fried bologna with vinegar. Must be a white trash staple. Big money in wiring up those double wides huh? Must be. I mean, fried bologna that's good eatin' right there. What's for thanksgiving? Hot Dogs.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

edit......


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> WTF. I was in your town. Looked like 75% of the population didn't know what hard work is or any work for that matter.





Yep! You would think we were a union town.....:whistling2::laughing:
We have a welfare problem **** the whole country. And it's not nice to call mexicans lazy. We have a lot here and the are a part of that 75% you quoted.







slickvic277 said:


> Not to mention those people had to be the slowest, silliest, simple folks I have ever seen.






Simple in Charlotte? Silliest? Thats the best you can do? Try to make us sound country? I'd rather be silly and simple than you. I like my life and my future looks as bright as I make it. I don't have to find a job or sit on a bench thinking I'm owed anything. I'm growing a business and I employ...






slickvic277 said:


> What was that disgusting sandwich that they were serving up by the tons in Panthers stadium, oh yeah, fried bologna with vinegar. Must be a white trash staple.




I've never been to a panthers game and have no desire to do so. Vic look around....white trash is in every city. So are affluent people. Makes me wonder which city has the most welfare and higher unemployment rates. Our crime rate rivals yours I bet too. 






slickvic277 said:


> Big money in wiring up those double wides huh? Must be. I mean, fried bologna that's good eatin' right there. What's for thanksgiving? Hot Dogs.



Hey thats an advertising idea. White electric high end trailer remodeler

We do a wide range of work but I can guarentee you the only trailers we have ever done went up north to dover. The only house I have worked in that would sell for less than a million is my own.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

There ain't nothing wrong with fried bologna. Nuff said.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Well when you boyfriend gets thru with that pretty mouth of yours ask him to bring you here. I'm sure since you are union you are out of work so you have the time. I always think its funny when a union guy trys to talk about what the employer "owes" them. You wouldn't know hard work if it hit you in the a**. Much less be able to run a business and work. :thumbsup:


I got in touch with the local prayer chain. It consists of about thirty old women who add prayers by request to their prayer list.

Those old women are on their knees, beggin the Lowered for his mercy on you, because right now his will is set on sending you a lazy gay baby, just like you deserve. His will be done.

On a professional note: Why did you want to become an electrician? Was the electrician the only man in the trailer park with a truck all the same color? Did he have that snazzy fence and deck made of recycled pallet wood? Did he bring you toys when daddy was working graveyard at the mill?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> I got in touch with the local prayer chain. It consists of about thirty old women who add prayers by request to their prayer list.
> 
> Those old women are on their knees, beggin the Lowered for his mercy on you, because right now his will is set on sending you a lazy gay baby, just like you deserve. His will be done.
> 
> On a professional note: Why did you want to become an electrician? Was the electrician the only man in the trailer park with a truck all the same color? Did he have that snazzy fence and deck made of recycled pallet wood? Did he bring you toys when daddy was working graveyard at the mill?


:laughing:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

:laughing:

We should just all chill out. Everybody here is a professional. Yeah I've been off three weeks, nice to have a break.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

If I didn't have a job to go to and the company that I was working for offered one, I would seriously consider it. Has there been any animosity between the owners and you since your injury? Were you a valuable employee when you were with them? Are there laws that are making them take you back because they cannot fire someone who is on disability under their watch? I wish you good luck, but I think I would have a meeting with the owner and kind of judge his demeanor. Again, good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> :laughing:
> 
> We should just all chill out. Everybody here is a professional. Yeah I've been off three weeks, nice to have a break.



It's all in good fun. I have really thick skin and anyone I deal with needs it too!


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> I mean, fried bologna that's good eatin' right there. What's for thanksgiving? Hot Dogs.


:lol::lol:

Thats the funniest thing I read in a week.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> :lol: :lol:
> I have been saying nuke the place since 9/11.


You must be married to 9mm. You guys are just alike.



HackWork said:


> Only a ***** liberal socialist scumbag like you would call preparations like those "bat sh1t crazy". I have all of those and more. If the sh1t ever hit the fan your socialist ass would be coming to my house to survive, but you would be leaving with more lead than you came.


Sounds like you are paranoid at the least. Is the stuff left over from Y2K? Better check the expiration dates. Cans do not last forever.



slickvic277 said:


> WTF. I was in your town. Looked like 75% of the population didn't know what hard work is or any work for that matter. Not to mention those people had to be the slowest, silliest, simple folks I have ever seen.
> 
> What was that disgusting sandwich that they were serving up by the tons in Panthers stadium, oh yeah, fried bologna with vinegar. Must be a white trash staple. Big money in wiring up those double wides huh? Must be. I mean, fried bologna that's good eatin' right there. What's for thanksgiving? Hot Dogs.


Never heard of the vinegar, but fried bologna sandwiches are very good. I put mayo on mine. Also, a chili cheese dog with hot sauce and onions is awfully good. Not for Thanksgiving, but for lunch, and dinner sometimes.




Loose Neutral said:


> There ain't nothing wrong with fried bologna. Nuff said.


I like it too. I hate the south though.

Vic,
Take this from someone who has been through exactly what you are going through with Workers Comp and your company.
I too was injured on the job, twice. The first time my employer encouraged me to not file a WC. claim and use my company health insurance and my short term disability. He told me my job would be at stake if I pushed for the WC claim.
I was unsure and we had been friends for years so I told my lawyer to drop it.
One month later I returned to work at my doctors dismay. I told him I was going to lose my job, so he released me but warned me I was not ready.
You see my employer was pressuring me to return or he was going to hire someone else to take my job. So I went back.

After a few weeks the symptoms returned after I climbed down a punch press. I tried to tough it out for a few days, but it got so bad I could not stand up, sit down or lay down. I called my employer and reported it and informed him I was going to use WC.
This is when the supposed friendship ended. He came to my house, picked up the company truck, cell phone, pager, customer contact list and anything he could get his hands on. He even demanded my personal address book.
Then he went on a campaign to destroy my credibility and my future job prospects.
Now this was supposed to be my friend. But his business came before our friendship. Be very careful. Do not believe anything they say. Nothing. If you do not have a lawyer get one. It was the best move I ever made.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Has your town gotten larger in the last 6 years? That's when I was there.


Actually Charlotte has been one of the fastest growing cities in the last 5 years, a huge influx of people from the Northeast that are sick of the crime, crappy waether, and rude people. 

On my street there is only one family that is from here, about 20 families from the Northest, 5 or so from the midwest, and a few from FL. 

Thiis is the 14th city and 10th state I have lived in and it is by far the best, I have been to Philly, you can have it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> You must be married to 9mm. You guys are just alike.


Hey now, never had to go to therapy, and the weird apocalyptic websites are whacked and I avoid them. And I think 9mm sucks. :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I think 9mm sucks. :laughing:






Thats crazy talk.....well then again it's coming from you...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Thats crazy talk.....well then again it's coming from you...


Why would I want a round that's 9mm when I could have one that is 11.25 mm in diameter? More damage. :thumbup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Why would I want a round that's 9mm when I could have one that is 11.25 mm in diameter? More damage. :thumbup:





Why waste the big round on one little person? Save that for taking out the whole crew at one time...:whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Why waste the big round on one little person? Save that for taking out the whole crew at one time...:whistling2:


Naw, that's what the shot gun if for remember...


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Naw, that's what the shot gun if for remember...


The master hack said rifle so it must be true...


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I re-read my post to jwjrw. I must admit, it came off a bit ruff. Charlotte was a nice town when I was there and yes, the people were very nice. Even if they were a bit slow :jester:.

Johnny V. i read your post. Good points. I have a lawyer, the best WC lawyer in the state. My doctor is from University of Penn. also considered one of the best in the state if not the country. I follow there instructions to the letter and I'm not going back till' I'm good and ready.

The one thing that shocked me about Charlotte was, how friendly the football fans were. I saw a Bucs Panthers game. Everyone was holding hands and singing kum-bi-ya my lord, crazy.:blink:

I'll stand by what I said though, Fried Bologna-yuck.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> fried bologna sandwiches are very good. I put mayo on mine.


Is that a breaded and deep fried bologna? Or just fried in the skillet?

IDK, a tempura battered bologna could be a big hit!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> ...Fried Bologna-yuck.


WTF, people eat that stuff? I always thought it was only good for f*cking up people's cars.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> WTF, people eat that stuff? I always thought it was only good for f*cking up people's cars.






You know in the south you would be what they call a " UNION SYMPATHIZER"
for making a comment like that..

:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> You know in the south you would be what they call a " UNION SYMPATHIZER"
> for making a comment like that..
> 
> :laughing:


Hey, let's watch it now. I wouldn't want any friendly fire accidents next N Vs. S go around. :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Hey, lets watch it now. I wouldn't any friendly fire accidents next N Vs. S go around. :laughing:




Gotta admit that was a good one.......back in the day you would already be hanging....:lol::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Gotta admit that was a good one.......back in the day you would already be hanging....:lol::laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

> *RIVETER*;301578]If I didn't have a job to go to and the company that I was working for offered one, I would seriously consider it. Has there been any animosity between the owners and you since your injury?


Not since the injury. And generally, the owner is a nice guy.



> Were you a valuable employee when you were with them?


I feel I was. I know I was well liked by the men. The company lent me out to another contractor when they were slow. If they didn't they would have had to lay me off. That in it's self has to say something.



> Are there laws that are making them take you back because they cannot fire someone who is on disability under their watch?


Yes and no. Technically I was laid off when I filed for the WC. They don't HAVE to bring me back but the union could insist. I don't want to go that route.



> I wish you good luck, but I think I would have a meeting with the owner and kind of judge his demeanor. Again, good luck.:thumbsup:


IF I do go back I'll definitely talk to the owner first.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

In this southern armpit of a state, employers can fire you for anything they want to. It does not matter if you are on Workers Comp. 
Normally they wait out the 12 weeks and then drop the hammer. Some fire you the very day the claim is filed.
That's why anyone that gets hurt in this area needs an attorney. 

If I had followd my old employers advice I would be so screwed now. I am on SS. Disablity. Had I listened to him, my short term disablity would have been over in one year and I am on my six year. I would have no job, no money and who knows how bad it could have been for me.
My lawyer got 1/3 of my settlement, but without a lawyer, it's hard to prove your case.

Bottom line. Get hurt at work, report it immediately. Then contact an attorney for advice.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I twisted my knee stepping in a hole on the jobsite running from house to house doing resi trim work. I kept jammin, by the end of the day my knee swoll up like a grapefruit from all the squatting and kneeling. My ligament was torn. Off for two months. The first week out, I thought I might never work as an electrician again. Following my chiropractors strict orders saved my career. Luckily, I did not have to use a lawyer on that one, but I did already have a good attorney from a previous car accident where I was nailed by a drunk. Don't be afraid to hire an attorney if you are in over your head, find one by word of mouth, not the phonebook.

On the attorney end, these people know what you're due and the insurance company knows what your settlement will be. If your attorney says to settle and not go to trial, take his advice, because if it goes to trial and you lose, you're effed, and thats a big possibility when a jury gets involved. Obviously JV is a special case because he is disabled for life, I am talking about injuries that have a negligible long-term effect minus scarring and the like.

I am positive Vic will chime in here too with his experience.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> On the attorney end, these people know what you're due and the insurance company knows what your settlement will be. If your attorney says to settle and not go to trial, take his advice, because if it goes to trial and you lose, you're effed, and thats a big possibility when a jury gets involved. Obviously JV is a special case because he is disabled for life, I am talking about injuries that have a negligible long-term effect minus scarring and the like.
> 
> I am positive Vic will chime in here too with his experience.



Yeah without the lawyer I would have gotten f*cked. In my situation my injury was "developed" or what they call repetitive strain. I was hurting for a while before I decided I needed to do something about it. I though long and hard about what to do. I went to the executive board first and asked for there advice as this was all new to me. They recommended filing for WC AND contacting the lawyer. The lawyer I have deals almost exclusively with union labor and is considered the tops in the state. For a modest 20% it's a steal as I've been very happy with the lawyer.

My initial claim was denied. So I went on the local's disability plan. 1/3 of my income-yikes!. Thank god I had savings. I also got a part time office gig. Which any money that I earn at this gig will be subtracted from my claim. The Local's disability is only good for six months so that's long ran out. But I still got the part time gig, it doesn't pay much but it's keeping me a float for now.

In a strange twist of fate, the insurance companies doctor sided in my favor. And agreed that it was a work related injury. Even with that the WC insurance company was still fighting my claim. It went to court and my lawyer took over from there. 

I had my last hearing about a month back. Looks like I won my claim but won't hear anything officially until around Christmas time. The only reason why the claim is still tied up is because I needed another surgery.

Moral of the story. When your hurt, don't ignore it. That only makes it worse. Also, seek legal advice BEFORE you need it.


----------

